
Ask HN: Who is using Google Cloud Platform in production? - jasonmoo
What parts of Google Cloud Platform are you using in production?  Interested to hear app engine success stories for non-trivial apps in particular, but any experience is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
======
charlieegan3
Travis do; [https://www.gcppodcast.com/categories/travis-
ci/](https://www.gcppodcast.com/categories/travis-ci/)

------
nwrk
good previous discussion around Pokemon Go on Google Cloud [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12606995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12606995)

